# Costume Class



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

We have a costume contest after show day and one of my goats is going to be a minion like from Despicable Me. What is some safe spray paint/coloring to use on him? Must be able to wash out obviously.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd look for anything that is safe to use on horses. Google horse paint 

Have fun! and make sure you get a pic to share with us!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

You could get yellow fabric and make an outfit. If you don't sew, use that sticky backed velcro.

My daughter is going as Korey and Willie Robertson from Duck Dynasty with her sheep this year.

Have fun!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

We use any spray like the hairspray people use for halloween because it washes out really easy


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

would touch up spray for palominos work? http://www.smartpakequine.com/shapleys-show-touch-up-6239p.aspx


----------

